# Reptiles Can Be Cute Too!



## Danny (18/12/14)

So I am a bit of a reptile freak and have kept numerous species of snake, gecko, chameleon and lizard. Often I describe them as cute, endearing animals to which the vast majority of people respond with that, 'you must be crazy' look. Well today Boredpanda gave me the perfect thread to respond to them with. Check it out if u have time: http://www.boredpanda.com/cute-reptile-photos/

I think they really managed to capture some of the character I see in my babies. Lol yep I call them my babies..... I have thankfully been privileged enough to work with most of the species pictured in their thread. Love them so much. For interest's sake here is one of my longstanding residents, he is called AJ (he was a baby here at 800 g of weight, now he is just over 2 years old and weighs 1,9 kg)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Geez @Danny ! I must admit the pattern and colors are beautiful, but what is in the glass cage in the background?


----------



## Danny (18/12/14)

johan said:


> Geez @Danny ! I must admit the pattern and colors are beautiful, but what is in the glass cage in the background?


The glass cage did hold a research candidate for a while, here she is:


Think I may have put a pic of her up before though. She is happily back in Port Nolloth after donating samples. One of South Africas more beautiful scorpions species _Parabuthus laevifrons, _genetic testing may correct me in calling it that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Those pictures of the reptiles on boredpanda are cute beyond words, but I am afraid with your snake I fall squarely within the vast majority.
When our Cape Cobra comes to visit our stoep again I shall be sure to call you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danny (18/12/14)

Here is one that I still find cute. This is my little king snake, she is absolutely insane and tries to eat everything including me:



@Andre afraid you may have to tango with your cobra alone, I will stick to my little python lol. Venomous scorpions, spiders etc Im fine with, adders, vipers I am fine with. Dont know why but cobras, mambas give me palpataions when I have to interact with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (18/12/14)

Danny said:


> Here is one that I still find cute. This is my little king snake, she is absolutely insane and tries to eat everything including me:
> View attachment 17788
> 
> 
> @Andre afraid you may have to tango with your cobra alone, I will stick to my little python lol. Venomous scorpions, spiders etc Im fine with, adders, vipers I am fine with. Dont know why but cobras, mambas give me palpataions when I have to interact with them.


I had a king snake that looked exactly like yours and also loved to nibble at every opportunity, more so after I had handled other snakes.

What python is that in the OP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Danny said:


> Here is one that I still find cute. This is my little king snake, she is absolutely insane and tries to eat everything including me:
> View attachment 17788
> 
> 
> @Andre afraid you may have to tango with your cobra alone, I will stick to my little python lol. Venomous scorpions, spiders etc Im fine with, adders, vipers I am fine with. Dont know why but cobras, mambas give me palpataions when I have to interact with them.


Lol, yes those give me quivers too - I only tango behind a long stick. That king snake is cutish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (18/12/14)

@thekeeperza its a normal ball python (_Python regius_) in the OP. He was my first ball I keep two now, they are lovely snakes to keep as pets. Lol the kings are amazing, a bit crazy but I love the absolute balls to the wall attitude they have. Seriously determined, tough little snakes but I guess that's what it takes to prey on other snakes!

Out of context some of these posts are sounding a tad dodgy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (18/12/14)

Danny said:


> @thekeeperza its a normal ball python (_Python regius_) in the OP. He was my first ball I keep two now, they are lovely snakes to keep as pets. Lol the kings are amazing, a bit crazy but I love the absolute balls to the wall attitude they have. Seriously determined, tough little snakes but I guess that's what it takes to prey on other snakes!
> 
> Out of context some of these posts are sounding a tad dodgy


Ball pythons are are awesome. When I start keeping snakes again they will be first in line for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Just had to shoot a couple of these visitors on the farm (32km west from Messina, bordering the Limpopo). I am shit scared of their neuro-cardiotoxin, with a 100% fatality rate within 20 minutes. The largest one I shot was just over 2m in length. Later on I heard that they were more likely to escape than to attack.



Black Mamba or in @Danny's language: _Dendroaspis polylepis (_had to google for genius & species as well as National Geographic photo_)_


----------



## PutRid (19/12/14)

Awesome. Good to see other reptile lovers.
I used to breed ball pythons, had all types of morphs including bumblebees, pastel, mojave, enchi, fire, spider, etc. Also had a few types of red tail boas including hypo pastels, also had green tree python, grey banded kings, beardies, crested geckos, bosc monitor, rainbow boas pretty much everything in the exotic reptile trade. My house was full of tanks and racks  
Ball pythons are awesome little guys especially if you want to start keeping snakes, very placid and easy to keep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/12/14)

Had a client in Nelspruit that peeked into his hen house and felt a striking pain on the back of his head. Black Mamba zapped him 1 strike whilst dangling from the roof. He made it about 300m and luckily made a phone call whilst still conscious.

They took him to hospital immediately and he survived. only thing that counted in his favor was that it was a "droee pik."
Didn't inject a lot of venom.

Fast and deadly they are. i think if you see where it gets its name from( Black inner mouth) you are way too close.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

I deal with Snakes on a weekly basis, weird stories you hear from people, just amazing

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/12/14)

Are you a weekly snake trainer?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

I remove snakes from peoples homes, caught many a boere oomie shreiking like a girl at the mere sight of a snake.. Classic 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

Something i would love to get my hands on!!!

A pair of Green Tree Pythons

Juvenile




Adult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

Oliver, GTP's are beautiful snakes, what makes them even more interesting is recreating their natural habitat.. That is the true goft of the hobby

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/12/14)

As a profession?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

Its a Profession yes, but im in it for the conservation of reptiles, i work within a phone call away from wetnose, police stations, fire brigades etc 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

Let me find the photos of Xmas day 2010, mother of a Snouted Cobra - Naja annulifera 2.4 meters 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

There you go !























Got to keep your wits about you when you have a very pissed off snake trying to remove your head from your shoulders 



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/12/14)

Holy crap!!!!!
New respect Bud! I would be the guy running the other way !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> There you go !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the colours on and around the head is just amazing - Tutankhamun!


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/14)

johan said:


> Just had to shoot a couple of these visitors on the farm (32km west from Messina, bordering the Limpopo). I am shit scared of their neuro-cardiotoxin, with a 100% fatality rate within 20 minutes. The largest one I shot was just over 2m in length. Later on I heard that they were more likely to escape than to attack.
> 
> View attachment 17790
> 
> Black Mamba or in @Danny's language: _Dendroaspis polylepis (_had to google for genius & species as well as National Geographic photo_)_


I was under the impression that mamba's where the agressive type. Other snakes avoid humans and only attack when cornered, stepped on or protecting a nest. A mamba is just permanently peed off and will attack if you happen into striking distance. I've happened apon my fair share of slithery beasts and always avoided a strike, just backed away and let them get on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I was under the impression that mamba's where the agressive type. Other snakes avoid humans and only attack when cornered, stepped on or protecting a nest. A mamba is just permanently peed off and will attack if you happen into striking distance. I've happened apon my fair share of slithery beasts and always avoided a strike, just backed away and let them get on.


They just feel cornered very quickly!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (20/12/14)

Look, Mambas are in general very skittish snakes, and i will tell you this. Cobras i dont mind in the least, but Mambas scare the shit out of me and i have been doing this for 9 Years now... Its my NEMESIS, please excuse the pun

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (24/12/14)

oh wow love all the cute snake pictures. yes snakes are cute and cuddly


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

ET said:


> oh wow love all the cute snake pictures. yes snakes are cute and cuddly



Says the mouse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

